# Beginning training



## franzonaling (Jun 2, 2015)

It sounds like it's going to be a long road of learning and making mistakes and making new friends and spending a good amount of money, but we're starting to look into training 15-week old Kleina for the hunt. We're not hunters but it's what she was meant to do! Currently just in the stages of researching NAVHDA clinics and clubs, working with a couple pheasant tails in the backyard, playing Find It, and watching her "hunt" butterflies and grass in the wind. ;D


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Watchout franzonaling. The hook goes deep quick following these red bird dogs.

Have a great adventure.

Highly recommend the NAVDHA Natural Abilities pre test and test as Kleina gets a bit bigger. 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/01/north-american-versatile-hunting-dog.html

RBD


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

As a fellow non-hunter welcome to your new addiction! 

I've only been to one training clinic with the Merrimack Chapter in NH, but it seems like a good group so far with excellent training grounds. Get out to the test if you can next month. It'll be a great experience for Kleina and you—just keep her away from gun fire until she's been properly introduced.


----------



## SDVizsla (Jun 26, 2015)

Awesome!

We are in a similar boat - and want to get Zeke (formally Axel) training.

What does everyone suggest is the best age?

We are in San Diego - and there is a NAHVDA that I have seen online.

Thanks!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

SDVizsla said:


> What does everyone suggest is the best age?


ASAP! I didn't get my act together until Scout was 9 months and it's worked out fine for us. However it's generally agreed that the earlier you can the better in order to bring out innate abilities and imprint birds on them. That said, don't feel pressured to meet a time line. Every pup and every owner is different. Research training methods, pick what fits with your philosophy and the dog you have, and go from there. Happy training!


----------



## Vizsladad (Nov 21, 2013)

My Casey is now 13 months, we started with obedience first and I am now working with a great group of NAVHDA folks in my area. I wish I had started with her earlier as others have said but the folks are helping me so much that even at this age she is learning leaps and bounds above what I thought she could.

This is such an eager and willing to learn breed that it make them a joy to have around, and yes there days she does get to me and go all stupid but she is getting better.


----------



## Buck (Oct 19, 2015)

Hello SDVizsla, 

Has anyone answered your question yet? I have a 12 week old that just arrived last week from Texas and I am eager to get him started on training. Would you be interested in sharing information. I am in San Diego too. 

Thank you! 

Crystal 





SDVizsla said:


> Awesome!
> 
> We are in a similar boat - and want to get Zeke (formally Axel) training.
> 
> ...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Here's a good starting place.
http://www.sandiegonavhda.com/main_pages/sdchapter.htm

Welcome to the forum
Maybe send SDVizsla a pm in case they don't see this post.


----------



## SDVizsla (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi Buck,

The link that TexasRed has posted is what I have found as well. 

Our schedule hasn't allowed for training up to this point - but I do see that they have a training day this Sunday in Jamul. I believe they are okay with just bringing the pup and observing (when I reached out to them)


----------

